# Nothing works anymore - linzess, miralax, etc...



## Sll22689 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new here but not so new to IBS-c. I was first diagnosed with ibs when I was 17. I would get so constipated it hurt to walk, I got nausea from any kind of physical activity and was so bloated I looked pregnant. My doctor at the time prescribed me Zelnorm, which worked quite well for a while. I was only on it for 6 months or so before the problem seemed to correct itself. Somehow my ibs subsided for YEARS up until this past March (I am now 24). It all seemed to come back after I had surgery to remove a cyst from my ovary- have no idea how the two could be related, but its the only connection I can think of. Post surgery I was taking codeine, and call me crazy, but I think this is what first got me so constipated and I just never recovered from it.

For a long time I resisted seeing a doctor and tried to fix the problem myself. For about 2 months, senna tea before bed was my go-to, and that worked about 3x a week. Eventually that stopped working altogether, so to attempt to clean myself out I drank almost an entire container of prune juice. That made me extremely sick and was only effective twice. I could do that now and literally nothing would happen. I have also tried Miralax and every stimulant laxative imaginable, and nothing works. I finally saw my doctor exactly one week ago who gave me Linzess samples (290mg) . I've been taking it every day since, and have only had one BM, on the first day I took it. Very watery but I still did not feel completely cleaned out. So I've been 8 days now without a significant BM (just teeny dry pebbles). Today alone I've used 2 glycerine suppositories, taken the linzess, drank half a container of prune juice, 75 oz water, and eaten only some vegetables. My stomach is bloated and feels like a hard rock is inside. I'm also having back pain on my right side. The urge to go is always there, but I can never produce anything. I'm extremely frustrated to the point of tears and I'm seriously considering going to the hospital.

Also, my typical diet involves fruit for breakfast and maybe some peanut butter, an arugula or baby spinach salad for lunch with vegetables, and for dinner, some kind of lean protein like grilled chicken or fish and steamed vegetables with no salt. i haven't eaten gluten or dairy in two weeks as per my doctors recommendation, but even before then I ONLY ate whole grains (minimally at that) and not much dairy - a little yogurt here and there but I haven't had milk in years. I drink about 80oz of water a day. No juice, no soda, nothing sugary whatsoever. I have one cup of coffee a day completely black because ill get a headache if I don't. Occasionally I have green tea, plain. I believe I am getting plenty of fiber and water which is why none of this makes sense. I also have an active lifestyle - when I feel well enough, 5 days a week at the gym and a very active yoga practice (3x a week at least).

I've been doing everything you're supposed to do and tried every product imaginable. I'm really at the end of my rope here. Why am I resistant to everything, why is this even happening to me, and is there ANYTHING else I can try?! I'm so frustrated and so desperate.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

Have you tried magnesium supplements? You know, the ones in the vitamin aisle of the store, not the laxative ones?

I take one magnesium oxide pill per day, but I know some people who take one magnesium pill with each meal, to prevent the meal from forming hard dry stools in their colons.

Another thing you might try is eating fermented vegetables like kim chi and fermented teas like kombucha.

Another thing to try is wild rice and brown rice and pinto beans for dinner.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree with gooby,try those things,also an enema might help you to get whats in the lower colon to come out
I would call my Gastro and tell him/her what you told us,maybe he/she will make an appointment for you to get a colposcopy..if there really is poop up there unable to get out it will be found.
Also,maybe the things you are using to go may be irritating your bowel even more.Some more medicine may be in order or natural things


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

Try ground flax seed in a bowl of oatmeal every morning for breakfast along with 6 stewed apricots or prunes. Drink at least 64 oz. a day of water. What I found to work for me is a scheduled time for sitting on the toilet daily to move my bowels has proven to be the one thing that keeps me constipation free. You need to give yourself up to 30 minutes of uninterrupted and rushed time so you can relax. Listening to relaxing music and doing slow deep breathing exercises while on the toilet helps me to move my bowels because I am relaxed. I do not allow myself to beyond 48 hours without having moved my bowels. If I do at least 48 hours without moving my bowels then I use a glycerin suppository to help me to have a BM. It's a lot painless when it's only been 48 hours since my last BM than if I allow go up to a week or more without going. I also found taking Citrucel in the morning with breakfast and again in the evening with dinner help with keeping my bowels to move on a regular basis. I now have been constipation free for 2 years without seeking a doctor's advice because I didn't want to be dependent on enemas, stool softeners, and prescription drugs to move my bowels for the rest of my life ! I now go daily without the help of any kind laxative assistance. Eating high fiber foods and drinking enough water help my bowels to be to move on a daily basis along with scheduling my time to sit on the toilet to have a BM. I am going the way nature intended for my bowels to work. I hope these suggestions will work for you like it has for me.


----------

